# Adding a USB port



## GrimCruze (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck with this doesn't seem like a bad idea! If you end up doing it definitely make a DIY I know others would definitely be interested in doing an interior mod like this.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

What about running like an extension USB cable from the one in the center console under the seat and the floor board on the driver side behind the A pillar right up to the visor? or something along those lines maybe?


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> What about running like an extension USB cable from the one in the center console under the seat and the floor board on the driver side behind the A pillar right up to the visor? or something along those lines maybe?



I have an Android phone and the MyLink stereo does not play well with it. I would be ok with this option if the MyLink worked better with my phone. Unless there is a work around for the Android/MyLink issue I dont know about....


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Boog8302 said:


> I have an Android phone and the MyLink stereo does not play well with it. I would be ok with this option if the MyLink worked better with my phone. Unless there is a work around for the Android/MyLink issue I dont know about....


How old is your phone? And what kind of issues are you having?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Boog8302 said:


> I have an Android phone and the MyLink stereo does not play well with it. I would be ok with this option if the MyLink worked better with my phone. Unless there is a work around for the Android/MyLink issue I dont know about....


That's weird I had some issues with my iPhone and the bluetooth, but I recently got a Samsung S3 and I have no issues at all with the connectivity of this device. I'm curious as to what you're using that you seem to be having issues with and what kind of issues you are talking about exactly?


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

I was able to steal power from the dome light for my dash cam with some power thieves and something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Autek-Convert...TF8&qid=1423689987&sr=8-1&keywords=12v+to+usb

However, I am not convinced that the dome light turns off after the doors close for 10 minutes, and the usb adapter might drain a trickle current. I needed to replace my battery in November and at Christmas the car was parked for two weeks and the battery was completely dead (doors wouldn't even unlock). 

I could have a different issue causing the battery to die, I just haven't been able to test it. Aside from that it is a nice clean installation.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> How old is your phone? And what kind of issues are you having?


 Its an HTC One M8. Not old at all. When I connect it to the USB port it wont find any of my music or I cannot use apps like Spotify through the USB port.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Rich+Cruze! said:


> I was able to steal power from the dome light for my dash cam with some power thieves and something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Autek-Convert...TF8&qid=1423689987&sr=8-1&keywords=12v+to+usb
> 
> However, I am not convinced that the dome light turns off after the doors close for 10 minutes, and the usb adapter might drain a trickle current. I needed to replace my battery in November and at Christmas the car was parked for two weeks and the battery was completely dead (doors wouldn't even unlock).
> 
> I could have a different issue causing the battery to die, I just haven't been able to test it. Aside from that it is a nice clean installation.


That is the device my friend sent me earlier today. I think I might actually run it from the fuse block.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Shouldn't have to pull the whole thing down honestly. Should be able to pull the liner down far enough by removing the visors and clips and the console in the roof. I'd run wires from an add a fuse off of the cig lighter fuse on the inside fuse box and ground on metal down there too. Find a 12v USB charger and wire it up to your pos and ground wires before install(make sure you have lots of wire). Either mount it in the console or hide it up there and run a usb extender or just your cable through your glasses holder to be accessed when opened and not visible when closed. After that tape your pos and neg wires together to make it easier to run togther and protected. Run them through the opening and and down your a pillar to your add a fuse and ground location. 

This or still find a 12v USB and wire up under the dash and run a long extender to the console. I don't think I'd run it off the one in the center console as it doesn't want to charge my phone all the time (gs4).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Boog8302 said:


> When I connect it to the USB port it wont find any of my music or I cannot use apps like Spotify through the USB port.


Sorry, I think that supports iOS/iPod only. If you can put your phone into the mode where it looks like a USB drive, then maybe the unit can scan the folders and find any music you've but there. (But I think "there" would be your external SD Card.)

You can use the USB to charge it and use Bluetooth to connect the audio.


----------



## CruzeBop (Mar 17, 2011)

Boog8302 said:


> Its an HTC One M8. Not old at all. When I connect it to the USB port it wont find any of my music or I cannot use apps like Spotify through the USB port.


Have you tried a double headed 3.5mm cord and plugging it into the aux?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Sorry, I think that supports iOS/iPod only. If you can put your phone into the mode where it looks like a USB drive, then maybe the unit can scan the folders and find any music you've but there. (But I think "there" would be your external SD Card.)
> 
> You can use the USB to charge it and use Bluetooth to connect the audio.


I have no issues running my galaxy s3 through the usb connection in the center console, hooks it up and reads it just like any other device.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Samsung S4 variants and newer don't connect up well. I have an S2 Skyrocket and had no problems with that, but the new connection protocol won't interface on my S4 Active. Apple stuff seems to work fine, no matter the version. I think it's an android thing since many newer devices don't work.

I suggest replacing the PDIM with the Camaro unit if you have an android device newer than 2 years old. It has it's quirks, but it works.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> I have no issues running my galaxy s3 through the usb connection in the center console, hooks it up and reads it just like any other device.


Does it work it like a iPod or does it work it like a USB stick?

I noticed with a iPod, that the iPod's screen will show what's being played, so it's not just accessing the file structure.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I bought an old iPhone 4S from my mother. I am just going to turn that into a permanent media player for my car. Not too worried about it at this point in time though. I havent had a chance to do any work on my car either since I started this post. Its too **** cold outside to do anything and my garage is always full of other projects.


----------

